# thead



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Whoch is better for wrapping eyes cotton or synthetic thead?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Most wrapping is synthetic...mainly nylon. Unless you use NPC wrap ( No Color Preserver) before you coat, you need to use color preserver on the wrap so that it holds its color. Otherwise, the wrap will be darker than the color on the bobbin.


----------

